# Ride the Rockies - Lottery question



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

How do preference points work for the Ride the Rockies lottery? Does lottery select those with preference points first? Or does a preference point work similar to providing an extra chance/ticket for each registration?

I really want to do this in 2013. But I read somewhere there are 4000 people competing for 2000 slots. I am kind of guessing the chances for someone without preference points is 1/3 to 1/2. Any insight what your chances are if you register without preference points? Any ideas for maximizing my chances for next year? I And no, paying $2000 for an automatic slot is not an option for me.

If I registered this year to try to get a preference point for next year, what are the chances I would get a slot this year which I really don't want?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

That's the problem with a lottery. You can't really afford to play if you don't want to win this year.

As an alternative, let me suggest CRMBT.COM. 

I've ridden this tour in Colorado several times and will again this year.

The pluses are:
1) no lottery. You pay your fee and get in.
2) loop tour makes logistics much easier
3) fewer riders makes stay in smaller towns much less congested
4) fewer riders makes camping much less crowded

The negatives are:
1) you don't get to ride with 2,000 other cyclists
2) you don't have the manufacturers/dealers/etc set up at camp each day to show you their stuff
3) you don't get quite the same reception in the host towns since RTR has lots of clout, gives $$ to the host towns, and the local chambers and businesses pay attention.

I did RTR last year and it was fun. 

But in the final analysis, the route itself means more than anything to me. You'll know the CRMBT route late this year but RTR doesn't announce until early February.

That doesn't really answer your question but gives you some other direction to consider and an alternative if not selected for RTR.


----------



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply. I was not previously aware of the CRMBT. Based on a quick review of their web site, the CRMBT looks like a very nice alternative to the RTR.

Just curious, are there other similar type multi-day rides in the US or Canadian Rockies? I am interested in perhaps 40-90 miles per day. Anything more will be too much for me.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I did RTR several years ago with my wife. I heard a rumor that they give out of state residents a preference in the lottery. I have no idea if that is true, but we got in on the first try and are out of state (Virginia). It's a nice tour. The altitude was the most dofficult part for me, compared to the climbing. The climbs aren't necessarily very steep, just really long. The day we went over Rocky Mountian National Park was challenging. 

I've done several supported tours and I always arrange hotels rather than camping. If I did RTR again, I might consider camping because it cooled off and was comfortable every night.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

bjh1776 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I was not previously aware of the CRMBT. Based on a quick review of their web site, the CRMBT looks like a very nice alternative to the RTR.
> 
> Just curious, are there other similar type multi-day rides in the US or Canadian Rockies? I am interested in perhaps 40-90 miles per day. Anything more will be too much for me.


Bicycle Tour of Colorado may be another alternative for you to look into.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

bjh1776 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I was not previously aware of the CRMBT. Based on a quick review of their web site, the CRMBT looks like a very nice alternative to the RTR.
> 
> Just curious, are there other similar type multi-day rides in the US or Canadian Rockies? I am interested in perhaps 40-90 miles per day. Anything more will be too much for me.


A friend I met on RTR told me about Heartcycle Bicycle Touring Club which looks like a totally different flavor of a tour. You might check it out.

Also check out Cycle America / Pedal the Peaks - Bicycle Tours and Events - more specifically Pedal the Peaks which should return next year.

One of my buddies went on one of these tours, lizardheadcyclingguides.com and had good luck You may want to check them out.

There are other choices but very expensive.

There is also Bicycle Tour of Colorado (BTC), and I've ridden it numerous times between 2002-2007. I stopped because of some issues they were having which happenned to be when CRMBT started. A buddy of mine actually abandoned this ride last year because of some BTC problems.It's a big tour 1,500 riders. In my way of thinking, their routes have gotten worse over the years. Also they overnight often in very small towns so if you are looking for a hotel every night, forget it. And you are almost forced to use their catering service.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> There is also Bicycle Tour of Colorado (BTC), and I've ridden it numerous times between 2002-2007. I stopped because of some issues they were having which happenned to be when CRMBT started. A buddy of mine actually abandoned this ride last year because of some BTC problems.It's a big tour 1,500 riders. In my way of thinking, their routes have gotten worse over the years. Also they overnight often in very small towns so if you are looking for a hotel every night, forget it. And you are almost forced to use their catering service.


I went on this one year when I didn't get into RTR. It is generally longer mileage than RTR and the year I went there were all kinds of issues with the food vendors and running out of snacks for the riders. Not nearly as well organized as RTR in my opinion.


----------

